# 3 Athlete Signature



## xLOTUSx (Dec 1, 2008)

Hey I was wondering if anyone could make me a signature with some of my favorites from different sports. Gomi from MMA, Pacquiao from boxing, and Buvaisar Saitev from wrestling. Would be cool if they all had there last names near them. I'd tried to find the center picture bigger but this is the best I could do.

on left: http://nightmareofbattle.files.wordpress.com/2009/04/gomitrainingmay.jpg

on right(please take hatton): http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_kp2FrgCoR...AFNs/xPFAX21Y950/s800/pacquiao-sky-sports.jpg

center: http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_CH6n0TRMe...ALmem6HTiA/s320/20080822211415_1-saitiev2.jpg


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

That center pick is gonna be extremely tough to do anything with as both sides of him are cut off, try to avoid pics were a person is cut off as it really restricts what you can do with it.


----------



## xLOTUSx (Dec 1, 2008)

alright Ill work finding a new one  

is this one better

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_CH6n0TRMe...ALmem6HTiA/s320/20080822211415_1-saitiev2.jpg

or

http://hphotos-snc1.fbcdn.net/hs107.snc1/4914_94948732622_94935287622_2393326_6814643_n.jpg


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

both are better, the top one works better here because the bottom one would take up to much space since its a horizonal pic and the rest are vertical.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Ah I misread the thread and thought you switched to those two new pictures lol. Well this is what I came up with, I might use the original 3 today or tomorrow if you'd like.


----------



## xLOTUSx (Dec 1, 2008)

dude thats really amazing thanks a lot


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

wrestlerdude said:


> dude thats really amazing thanks a lot


Thanks man. I can add more text or less if you'd like. I can also try and get the 3 picture one done tomorrow if you want that instead. I just read the post wrong and made that lol.


----------



## xLOTUSx (Dec 1, 2008)

Whatever you want I'm completely cool with this one but I wouldn't mind seeing the other. But please don't feel obliged.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

wrestlerdude said:


> Whatever you want I'm completely cool with this one but I wouldn't mind seeing the other. But please don't feel obliged.


I will get it done! I am not sure if I can do it as well with 3 images, but I love using PS so it will be fun. I probably won't get it done tonight bit I will put it up tomorrow evening. :thumbsup:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I got it done! I had to use a different Hatton picture because the one you liked got part of the arm cut off when cropping. Pac Man's arm covered part of Hatton's. If you don't like the picture toss me a new one and I will replace it. :thumbsup:










I can take the blur off if you don't want it. Or you can use the first sig I made. :thumbsup:


----------



## xLOTUSx (Dec 1, 2008)

lol not to be a downer but I wanted Pacman not Hatton :/


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

wrestlerdude said:


> lol not to be a downer but I wanted Pacman not Hatton :/


I KNEW IT!!! As soon as I posted it I thought to myself, I bet he wanted Pac man. I just saw please take Hatton lol. No worries, I shall return with new work! :thumb02:


----------



## xLOTUSx (Dec 1, 2008)

hahaha thanks


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I have returned! If you have any problems, tell me and I will go back to the drawing board again! :thumb02:


----------



## xLOTUSx (Dec 1, 2008)

what can I say that is awesome yet again, I'm going to alternate between the 2 cause I like them both.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

wrestlerdude said:


> what can I say that is awesome yet again, I'm going to alternate between the 2 cause I like them both.


Thats fine with me man! I am happy that you like them! It was fun making them! :thumb02:


----------

